# iPad keyboards?



## Shiningbright (Dec 25, 2010)

Ok, this is going to be a very long winded question but bear with me!
As I'm going to uni this autumn, I need a laptop that is easily portable. I do have a very steady 3 year old laptop but at 17" it doesn't allow for easy transportation! My parents have offered to buy me an iPad, for something a bit different. But, I'm not sure if an iPad is completely practical
My questions are: Is there a Microsoft Word like application that is compatible for the iPad?
AND
I would need a keyboard for typing in lectures etc, but a wireless one would not be practical so either a folder or clip on one is necessary. I'm a bit confused as to which ones offer the best protection and ease of typing. As it would be being carted all across campus it does need to be able to survive a few knocks. I've seen "folio" and "magnetic strip" thrown around a lot but there seems to be no real explanation.
Please help!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You need a laptop. An iPad with a keyboard is a not a replacement for a laptop in a school environment. Yes, there are word processors available for iPads, but what are you going to do with those documents? You can't print them to any printer you want. Where will you back them up to? You'd need an app that stores files in some kind of universally accessible cloud storage location like a Dropbox account. You can't install any regular software you will need.

iPads are great for web browsing, basic e-mail usage, and media consumption. They are not replacements for laptops for college students. You can get a very capable Windows laptop for $500.


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

Additionally, I've seen iPads with keyboards have physical issues (keys falling off, etc). 

Also, if you plan to utilize ebooks (more cost effective) I've heard the backlight is a pain for continued reading.

For $500 you can find a decent netbook and a reader(nook, kindle, etc) for ebooks. 

Just another vote for not depending on an iPad for school.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Agreed with *DoubleHelix* and *ckphilli*.

Purchase a cheap netbook or laptop instead of using an iPad, you'll be thankful you did.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Do not buy a netbook for a college laptop. Buy a full-powered laptop. 

It sounds like your parents don't really know or understand what you need, and you may not know either. Have a chat with your college advisor about what computers and software you need for your major. They may even have discount programs for students.


----------



## ckphilli (Apr 29, 2006)

Everyone has a personal preference. But aside from running engineering programs a properly configured netbook will work just fine in a collegiate environment. Depends on the budget and portability you desire.


----------



## Shiningbright (Dec 25, 2010)

Well, I was planning on using my current laptop for essays, research, heavy duty work all that stuff but it's too big to just up and go. So 'cuz i had that one, i didn't think i'd necessarily need the exact same thing, just in miniture - but you think I do? I would only need it for lecture and seminar notes etc.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you want small for carrying and a keyboard for typing notes in class then a netbook is probably your best option. If possible, go to a Best Buy or other store and check out the keyboard on any you consider, as some are cramped and some are decent.

Another option, that I only know about 'cause I got one a couple months ago, is an Acer W500, although it may be discontinued and hard to find now. It's a touch screen tablet, but with the included keyboard/dock it becomes a netbook. Not perfect, virtually none of the weight is in the keyboard so it feels "top heavy," but it is usable. There is no problem typing with it on a table (except that a larger keyboard is preferable) but I find typing with it on my lap to be a little awkward because of the weight distribution. It also has only a 32 GB drive, but that shouldn't matter since you have your "real" computer.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Netbooks are old technology. You're not going to be happy typing 4-8 hours a day on a miniature keyboard staring at a 10" screen.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm in college now and I see plenty of people with netbooks.

It's all up to personal preference, though I would go with a laptop over a netbook as well.


----------

